# What kind of slide glide for my kitchen island?



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

I hope this is the right forum for my question.

I'm presently fixing up a kitchen island. It's very heavy and it scratches the hardwood floor if I move it around.

This is the type of slide glide that it has which scratch the floor (the bottom is plastic):



This is how the bottom of the island looks like:



This is how the island looks like with its cover on:



My question: Does anyone know of a better type of slide glide? Or, instead of slide glides, would felt pads work better?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I would use several felt pads - not just one on each corner - maybe 3 or 4 per side.

.


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

If you move it around a lot I would put it on casters. Some corner mount casters like these might work:

https://www.rockler.com/corner-casters


----------



## JIMMIEM (Feb 5, 2016)

Get some Safeglides. They have felt on the bottom but instead of gluing them to the bottom of the cabinet they are hammered on. The glued on pads don't stay on long if the furniture will be moved. When I replaced all the wall to wall carpeting in my house with hardwood I used Safeglides on all the furniture. I bought the Safeglides OnLine.
Hammering sounds serious but these things are made to be installed that way.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

casters or wheels. Put blocks on the inside, underside corners to mount them so that when the casters are installed the island is just off the floor. Make sure they are all swivel. You'll be able to move it in any direction or even rotate it that way. My outfeed talbe / assembly bench in the shop is made that way. It's about the same size/shape as your island. It even has the overhangs.


----------



## 4wood (Jul 12, 2018)

The distance you intend to move the cabinet may influence your decision. Non marking casters for hardwood floors may also work . Google , casters for hardwood floors. and read the information. Good casters are expensive. Felt pads may be your best choice. The larger the better to distribute the weight. I just saw some on line that are 4"x6" that can be cut to a smaller size. One big thing to consider is the weight of the cabinet pushing on the glide or caster causing an impression in your wood floor. You may want to consider adding a wider block to the inside of the toe kick in order go create more surface area if your choice is a felt pad.. Hopefully you have a solid hardwood floor. Many engineered floors have a very thin layer of hardwood over a softer plywood and it is very easy to leave an impression when moving something heavy.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

When we had our hardwood floors expanded/refinished I asked the installer what to use he replied "Felt" before I could finish the question.

You can also find felt strips that run along the full length of each side of the base. The thicker the better.

Tip: felt will wear away after several (10?) years. Check it every no and then to determine when to replace.


----------



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi John,

I remember you! Your work is really high quality.

Thanks for the feedback.

I'm going to respond to everyone in a separate post.



> I would use several felt pads - not just one on each corner - maybe 3 or 4 per side.
> 
> .
> 
> - John Smith


----------



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, all the tips were great. I have to thank everyone who has responded.

I've been giving your suggestions a lot of thought. I think I'm going to use felt. I just need to decide whether I need the nail-on or the glue-on kind. If I go with the nail-on, I wonder whether they have them in long strips. Also, I think it would make sense to have the felt on the whole island bottom that touches the floor.

In terms of casters, my fear is that the island might move when I'm preparing a meal or leaning on it.

I do not intend to move the island a big distance (my place is small). But I do intend to move it a foot or so, every now and then, depending on what I'm doing in my small kitchen.

Also, I intend to get one or two stools so that I can sit next to the island and eat or just use my laptop.

I wish I had given thought to all this earlier on. Could have avoided some ugly scratches on the floor.


----------



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi folks,

After googling quite a bit, this is the felt pad that I think I'm going to order. It's a roll so I can fit it all around the bottom of my kitchen island's base. The only problem is that some customers have pointed out that the felt pad's adhesive is not strong. But what if I put on some glue when installing it like some customer's have done?

https://www.amazon.com/Smart-Surface-60-Inch-Adhesive-Furniture/dp/B00NO5AITQ/ref=sr_1_57_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=heavy+duty+felt+pad+roll&qid=1589480339&sr=8-57-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExRDFLOTQzNURKU0REJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNDM2Njg3M1ZVVTdMTEUwM1JRMSZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNjcyMjY0MjhUTlJQUFdORUFPWiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2J0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=

If anyone think's this is a whacky option, please let me know.


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

I think it should work.
Whenever I put on pads I have a porter cable furniture stapler. I dig it down through the felt and staple down. I like it because it buries the staple far enough into the felt pad that you don't have to worry about the pad wearing down and the staple scratching the floor.


----------



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

The furniture stapler is a good idea. But since I don't have one, I'll simply use glue to strengthen the adhesive.

Thanks!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

My process would be to use the felt as supplied. Then if I see the felt adhesive failing I would add the glue. Adhesive failure is going to be dependent on how often you move the piece - as well as several other things.

What kind of glue are you considering?


----------



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

Wood glue.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Wood glue.
> 
> - boston_guy


My first suggestion would have been the same as LeeRoy. I use an 18ga 1/4" narrow crown stapler which drives the crown so deep it'll never scuff the floor.

But since that's not an option glue is a good alternative. Instead of wood glue, I'd go with something like E6000. It bonds virtually anything to anything and it remains flexible. I think the flexibility would help keep it from breaking loose.


----------



## boston_guy (Jul 7, 2012)

I never heard of E6000! I did a quick Google search and it seems amazing.



> Wood glue.
> 
> - boston_guy
> 
> ...


----------

